# favorite game



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

mine would have to be turkey


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Turkey also!!!


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

elk, and whitetails


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

turkeys,deer,squirells,ducks,gesse,


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Ill have to throw up another for Turkeys...
Although I do love hunting Hogs...and Whitetails...


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*I would have to say......................*

..........................:secret: 







































ALL OF THE ABOVE!!! :shade: :thumbs_up :RockOn: :jam: :archery: :ninja: :BrownBear: :set1_fishing: :roll: :rock-on: :usa2:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

fish then deer then turkeys


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

anything that is fair game........excluding humans so im not mistaken


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

well i love to hunt anytihng (almost)buti love to hunt small varmits with high powerd rifles loll


----------



## smwingmaster870 (Sep 18, 2006)

ducks and geese by far are my favorite, come goose season we hunt 6 days a week morning and afterrnoon


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

*game*

Mine would have to be Deer,Bear,Moose,Cyotes,Jack rabbits,cotton tales.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

mine would have to be just about anything i can kill with a bow although i do like gun hunting its just to easy lol! and it seems dumb but me and my cousin like to take a pellet guns and kill small stuff like birds and chipmunks but its not fun by yourself


----------



## Justin_Moua (Feb 19, 2007)

Just my $.02, I believe that hunting turkey you get the most adreline rush, which i think is the best feeling ever!!! Having to hear them gooble heading your way and not being able to make a movement what so ever when they come into sit. Then the thrill of taking one is unbelieve able. Don't get me wrong i also hunt whitetail, but i just don't get the same excitment as hunting turkey if you know what i mean. 

-justin moua


----------



## justiadak (Feb 16, 2007)

any thing that is in season


----------



## unlyckyhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

cottontails with a 270.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

mule deer and whitetail are my fav. animals to hunt for sure!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Justin_Moua said:


> Just my $.02, I believe that hunting turkey you get the most adreline rush, which i think is the best feeling ever!!! Having to hear them gooble heading your way and not being able to make a movement what so ever when they come into sit. Then the thrill of taking one is unbelieve able. Don't get me wrong i also hunt whitetail, but i just don't get the same excitment as hunting turkey if you know what i mean.
> 
> -justin moua


You should try hunting bull elk in the middle of rut then. When they can run up and tear a tree apart before your eyes. Now talk about adreneline.
I lived for elk hunting. With college I put my attention toward school, but man, there is NOTHING like elk hunting. I have gone moose hunting, whitetailed, mule deer, grouse, geese,,bear...nothing is like elk hunting in the rut.


----------



## 10sMyFriend (Jan 29, 2007)

I hunt pretty much anything around the house, you know squirrel, ****, deer, dove, but I love to dove and squirrel hunt.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

duck deer


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I would have to say i love my elk hunting when it comes september. Ducks and Geese are fun. But i would have to say antelope ( Pronghorn as some people call them) are my second favorite. But soon it will be Wolves


----------



## recurvekid2465 (Nov 12, 2006)

Right now my favorite thing to hunt is whitetail but i would love to hunt moose!


----------



## 100% HOYT (Feb 17, 2007)

Justin_Moua said:


> Just my $.02, I believe that hunting turkey you get the most adreline rush, which i think is the best feeling ever!!! Having to hear them gooble heading your way and not being able to make a movement what so ever when they come into sit. Then the thrill of taking one is unbelieve able. Don't get me wrong i also hunt whitetail, but i just don't get the same excitment as hunting turkey if you know what i mean.
> 
> -justin moua


that's what im sayin...jus haven't found ne thing around here that beats it....havin bout 5 or 6 gobblin at one time ....gotta love it


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

stray kittens 

They spread disease (my excuse)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bearr said:


> stray kittens
> 
> They spread disease (my excuse)


I don't know about kittens (which is kinda sick) but i know that grown cats turn nasty and feral and kill off the local game bird populations and song birds. worse than any other animal too. like a pack of stray dogs that kill off deer (last time my dad had used his 30-30 about a year ago) they killed two does, four fawns, and wounded three more.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

nah man, in the urban areas down here they are a real problem. If you kill the lil ones they cant really be there to reproduce...eh?


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

The Grey Ghost, Coues Whitetail, and Mule Deer, slightly more difficult than a corn fed Eastern Whitetail


----------



## elvis (Dec 20, 2006)

I like to hunt hogs.


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1 (Mar 8, 2007)

A throw up between Turkeys and Whitetails.


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

Whitetails!!!!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

*mine*

zebra all the way


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

*Game*

Doves, squirrels, deer, turkey, There is more i like it all!


----------



## tradhunter (Mar 13, 2006)

I have to say TURKEY by far!!!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

The target.

Man I want to go hunting.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

YNGARCHER said:


> You should try hunting bull elk in the middle of rut then. When they can run up and tear a tree apart before your eyes. Now talk about adreneline.
> I lived for elk hunting. With college I put my attention toward school, but man, there is NOTHING like elk hunting. I have gone moose hunting, whitetailed, mule deer, grouse, geese,,bear...nothing is like elk hunting in the rut.


i have to agree with her,,the most intense thing in tha woods is havin a huge bull within a few yards of you,,,then turkeys come second


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

Whitetails. When they are 5 feet away from you and clueless, there is nothing like it!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Corn Fed Iowa Giant Whitetails* and *Turkeys!*:wink: :wink:


----------



## fredbear7492 (Feb 28, 2007)

big bad wisconsin whitetails:wink: nothing like it


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mule deer in the badlands of north dakota definetly a challenge but alot of fun


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Everything.....................:wink:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Spam.


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

I like hunting whitetail the most but someday 
I would like to go elk hunting.

dt


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

PSE SPYDER said:


> I like hunting whitetail the most but someday
> I would like to go elk hunting.
> 
> dt



You will love elk hunting when you can go, Its the most of a rush you will ever get when a big ol bull screams in your face


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

Hogs and squirrels


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Son of Meathook said:


> Hogs and squirrels


Lol squirrels, That would use a lotta arrows


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Lol squirrels, That would use a lotta arrows


Like you wouldn't beleive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Lol squirrels, That would use a lotta arrows


To tell the truth i've never shot a squirrel with a bow, actually i've never shot a squirrel, only a chipmunk with a gun but around my yard there are tons of squirrels but I never have my bow ready and my house is too close to our neighbors to use a gun


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

whitetail of course


----------

